# Looking for web/graphic design job nr Auckland



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone could point us in the direction of agencies, contacts, adverts for graphic/web designers. My partner has over 10 years experience and is looking for a job nr Auckland as I have received a job offer in Albany.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

hopers7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could point us in the direction of agencies, contacts, adverts for graphic/web designers. My partner has over 10 years experience and is looking for a job nr Auckland as I have received a job offer in Albany.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated


Best thing is to look at SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site or Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me - that's where most companies advertise


----------

